# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  نحوه محاسبه تخفیف چگونه است؟

## mhaghp

در فاکتور فروش نحوه محاسبه تخفیف چگونه است؟

----------


## aliblue

سوالت خیلی کلیه و نامفهوم.خب قیمت کل رو حساب کن.در درصد تخفیف ضرب کن از کل کم کن.به قول بعضی از دوستان این از اون سوالا بود.

----------


## meisam12

شما می توانید یک فیلد تخفیف برای کاربرانتان بذارید و توسط مدیر درصد تخفیف مشخص شود و پیش فرض تخفیف را صفر قرار بده. و در آخر قیمت کل را منهای قیمت کل ضرب در تخفیف کن.
[قیمت نهایی= قیمت کل] - [قیمت کل * تخفیف]



> در فاکتور فروش نحوه محاسبه تخفیف چگونه است؟

----------

